# drywall tape coming off



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.drywallschool.com/

Check this out if no one answers your questions, I learned quite a bit from this link.:yes:


----------



## crawdoogie (Nov 9, 2008)

Poorly installed for sure. The tapers either didn't apply mud under the tape or possibly used topping compound instead of joint compound.
When you retape use the fiberglass mesh type. When applying the mud the first coat will be more uneven than usual but other than that just tape as normal. When texturing use a hopper and blend the new texture pattern into the old by overspraying the repair area and feathering the spray out. Practice on some scrap outside or in the garage to help get the mixture, air pressure, and application rate right. Orange peel mud is thinner than knock down it should pour like heavy cream into the hopper. When spraying, keep moving!

Steps
-Remove old tape and any loose or flaking compound

-brush or blow-off surface

-mask off surrounding area, allow for wide spray area around newly taped area to allow feathering the spray pattern into the existing texture .

-apply mesh tape directly to drywall, it has adhesive on it so it will stick to the drywall. You don't mud before because the mesh absorbs the mud and allows the mud to reach the drywall.

-apply first coat of compound using joint compound or quick set. Sand with sand pole or hand held drywall sander,

-apply second and if needed a third coat of mud. Sand.

-texture, prime, and paint.


----------



## Able Hands (Dec 3, 2008)

I have not worked with orange peel texture (YET), but if it works the same as acoustic (popcorn) texture...

Wet the surrounding area with warm water. Let it set for a few minutes to soak into the texture. Wet it again and scrape. I use a 8" medium flex mud knife to scrape with and works great. 

If you just make the repair over top of the existing texture you will more than likely end up with a visible hump in the wall and ceiling due to the increased thickness.

Scraping the texture back 8" or so on both sides of the joint will allow you to make the new tape joint smooth. I continue to scrape past the wet stuff a few inches to allow for feathering in the new texture.

You can also pick up spray cans of orange peel texture from your local BORG. While it is not my preffered method, you may not want to spend the money to get a compressor and hopper to make the repairs (look into renting the compressor and hopper if possible in your area). As the previous poster stated, practice with the texture before trying to apply in the repair area.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't advise mesh tape in an angle.....using a setting type compound might help from having a recurrence of the problem. Moisture is only one possibility of why the tape came loose to begin with. Movement in the framing, too big of a space between the wall/ceiling boards, not enough mud under the tape (as "crawdoogie" mentioned), just to name a few. Keep the area to be re-textured as small as possible (just the width of the tape if possible) by using a small knife to retape. Mud over the tape and texture. If you're just doing an area an inch or two wide, a spray can may just be "the ticket". Paint to match existing.


----------



## jlajla24 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow guys...thanks so much for all of the help. I'll take an attempt at it and see what I come up with. Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

